# Who's at fault?



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

I was stopped at a parking lot exit with my left turn signal on. An oncoming car from my left, on the adjacent way, had his right turn signal on and was decreasing speed. He began to move to the right of his lane to initiate a right turn into the way I was exiting. After checking both ways, I was clear to take the left turn. Before accelerating, as I let off my brake, he did not turn and ran over my front, driver's side quarter-panel. His car had a bent tire rim, and my car has several thousand dollars in damage. 

The officer did not write me a citation for anything after I explained what happened. Is the other operator at fault for failing to turn, as he had his turn signal on, or am I going to be considered at fault for merging into his lane. Because he hit me instead of me hitting him, I believe he is at fault.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Cars turning left have to yield the right of way. Don't believe turn signals; they're merely a warning, not a guarantee.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

your at fault sorry


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Cars turning left have to yield the right of way. Don't believe turn signals; they're merely a warning, not a guarantee.


Eggs Ack Aree


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sniper said:


> Eggs Ack Aree


 Dont they have a Sylvain learning center at the mall ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Dont they have a Sylvain learning center at the mall ?


It's spelled Sylvan.....see if you and Snipe can get a package discount.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ha ha ha!! JAP jest gat surved!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Is "Hooked on Phonics" still around?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Your mom is at fault.


----------

